# heat transfer cracking after first wash



## danshill (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to printing and am just getting used to my heat press. I have had a good play around with it and thought I had got my settings right but this doesnt seem to be the case.

I have an issue with cracking after my first wash but only on part of the print. I have attached a photo of the print. 

I was using Jet-Pro Soft stretch and have found that with my press I have to go 60 seconds at 374 degrees fahrenheit. Pressure wise I would say I was using a lot but it can be upped quite a bit. 

I did give the T-Shirt a stretch whilst warm to prevent this kind of thing.

Any tips?

Cheers

Danny


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The correct press time is 30 seconds. A firm, comfortable pressure is best.


----------



## danshill (Mar 16, 2012)

I seemed to find that at 30 seconds not all the ink was transferring which is why I upped it. I even found that at 45 seconds it wasnt transferring all the ink from the sheet. Maybe i'm doing something wrong there.

Does too much heat cause cracking like this?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you tested the heating element to make sure it is producing the set temperature? If not, I would.


----------



## danshill (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. I agree, I think that might be best with it been brand new.

Is there a recommended type of thermometer to do this?

Sorry for all the questions. But like I say, total beginner.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Where are you located? I am sure that you can find a laser temperature gun on Amazon.


----------



## danshill (Mar 16, 2012)

Legend. Cheers, gonna get one off ebay.


----------



## bhart726 (Jul 15, 2012)

danshill said:


> Thanks for all your help. I agree, I think that might be best with it been brand new.
> 
> Is there a recommended type of thermometer to do this?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. But like I say, total beginner.


Been there done that got the digital thermo. Wasn't the problem, it was accurate. I ironically ended up ordering a hotronix auto everything from Proworld. What I came to the conclusion on was that the inc was't transfering because my pressures were not even. I had sections that were good and others bad, my clamshell wasn't presure center it was a chinese press. Incs may also be the case, make sure your not working with outdated transfers (old) try getting a brand new one.


----------



## danshill (Mar 16, 2012)

How do you get around the pressure issue?

Is it just a case of applying more pressure?


----------



## bhart726 (Jul 15, 2012)

danshill said:


> How do you get around the pressure issue?
> Is it just a case of applying more pressure?


You might be able to try that. I'd invest in a nice new heat transfer(s) and try that combo.

For me it was a case of buying a reputable press.


----------



## jeboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Also a newbie here. For one, pressure is an issue. An even hard-press might do the trick. Also, if you're using JPSS (this one's mirror-printed and laid on the shirt with the JPSS back-cover up), per my recent tests and experience, cold-peel works best. After cold-peeling, stretch a little, then re-press 3-5 seconds with teflon sheet. 

The thing with JPSS though, is that while you have you have a smooth feel to the hand, you seem to get that white cloudy coating on top of your design. I pressed about six designs last night and will subject them to wash test by our walang-pakialam na labandera, just to ensure it passes washability test.

For now, my designs pressed using 3G dark transfers are now on their 4th wash - and thankfully, no sign of cracking, fading or crumpling - matibay.. For now, my advice is that JPSS can be used for no-wash items like tote-bags, umbrella, or maybe, some fun-run shirts na hindi naman gagamitin at ilalaba araw-araw..

Please post your try runs and observations on these two papers 3G dark and JPSS light transfers..

Good luck..


----------



## suzamac (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree that pressure may well be the issue. I talked to Magic Touch and they said that they recommend only Instagraphics presses because they are the only ones that can maintain 70 psi in a non-air press. We bought used Hix air presses on eBay which served us well for many years of thousands of transfers.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

umm hi, just wanted to state my input to this, but i use a chinese press. Its not a name brand nothing fancy. It has a knob to adjust the pressure and i have it set at a setting to where it takes just a little pressure to close yet still easy to open with no struggle issue. Also i ten to use heat at 225 with 30 sec. or 350 at 8sec. Now if all you paper is moreless new and your inks are moreless new then that shouldnt be the issue. Also keep in mind i use epson oem ink but have now switched to pigment inks. 
One thing that can cause not all the ink to pass through to where half of ink will stay on transfer and other half on paper is due to hot peel and cold peel. Hot peel will do just that and cold peel will allow all ink to transfer onto garment. Hope this helps. 

Using epson 1100 printer jpss pigment inks


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

What color shirt are you using, & which transfer? Dark or light? If it's dark, could be a laundering issue. Some people say they've had no issues. Just in case, I wash mine in cold water inside out. Dry on low heat. No problems. I've always used ironall transfers, light & dark but that shouldn't be the cause as most quality papers are pretty much the same. Many are the same paper sold under different names.


----------



## ShirtKa (Jul 25, 2012)

I had the same issue of cracking as far as using JPSS. What my wife and I do now is to use 3G even on light garments. We like the more glossy and distinck look of 3G. Only thing is you have to make sure to weed out the excess whites for it not to show on your shirt.


----------

